
A real computer using NaN and Inf instead of 1 and 0 [video] - willlll
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TFDG-y-EHs
======
xelxebar
> IEEEuler's identity I'm in stitches here.

On a more serious note, is there a way to treat IEEE floats as some nice
algebraic structure? I recently learned that associativity is broken, so I
started thinking that it'd be nice to study floats in their "native
environment" per se.

